# Snow cat Jamboree 2016



## Tye one on

It's about that time! We have received our first dusting of snow and most of us are already getting the itch to pull our machines out and start tinkering! First order of business will be dates for the Jamboree, any opposition to February 20,21,22? I will need to check with Der Ritterhof to make sure availability is good at that time but this is a good place to start. I'm hoping by pushing this event back this far snow will be better but who knows of course, it's early. Cheers!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sounds fabulous


----------



## sno-drifter

The dates sound good to me.


----------



## cheeto




----------



## Nate b

I'm out. Gotta work till the 24th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tye one on

Snowcat Jamboree 2016 will be held in Leavenworth Wa on February 19th through the 21st. Rooms will be offered at Der Ritterhof at a reduced rate as usual and RV parking will be available as well. Once I have rate information I will post it here. 

Last year we had a turn out of more than 20 cats and close to 60 people, hope to see all of you again.

Time to move your machines to the front of the shop and get em ready!! Cheers!


----------



## 1bigguy

Yesterday we we got a good 6" of snow here in Plain,  looking forward to seeing everyone this year.


----------



## JimVT

I got my reservation at the Der Ritterhof today. I wouldn't miss this one.


----------



## cheeto

Do we have rate info yet?


----------



## Helmsman38

See you all there I just booked a room 18th ~ 21st.  I should have it put back together by then.


----------



## Cidertom

yet again, can't come.  Will be in LasVegas for wife's 50th birthday.  Someday.


----------



## savetrax

We will be there. Plan to bring the thiokol spryte and hopefully the 601 if we get it finished. It's looking good!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Washington is kinda far for me . me and a couple other buddy's from Colorado are thinking about doing an event at Vail CO . I think we already have 7 cats that are interested . we could do some great hill climbing and catskiing. also thought about having a road building comp .

what do you guys think ?? anyone interested ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

aaron tucker said:


> Washington is kinda far for me . me and a couple other buddy's from Colorado are thinking about doing an event at Vail CO . I think we already have 7 cats that are interested . we could do some great hill climbing and catskiing. also thought about having a road building comp .
> 
> what do you guys think ?? anyone interested ?



I would attend, and thanks for thinking about hosting such a event, it would be great to see 3 or 4 sno cat events each year, good group of folks.


----------



## cheeto

Is the ride scheduled for Sat or Sun? We probably can't make all 3 days.


----------



## Tye one on

The snow is coming in nicely, let's hope it keeps up!!! At this point I have 10-12 confirmed cats and if history repeats it will grow in the coming days. If you are new to the Jamboree and are considering attending I'll give you the rundown of the weekend. Thursday and Friday as people roll into Der Ritterhof's parking lot we typically unload and park so the public can view the cats. Saturday morning we will load and tie prior to a 730ish breakfast at Krystal's restaurant across the street from the hotel. We will then head head out in small groups to Derby Canyon about 20 minutes away and unload. Plan usually is to hit the trail by around 10:00 to 10:30 and head out.....remember I said plan. Occasionally there are a few cats that need some TLC before heading out or possibly some transportation issues to Bert's place......check your tires boys! Once we we are on the trail we will cruise for a couple hours (depending on how many trees we encounter on our way) and post camp in a wide spot somewhere up high and hopefully with a great view of the valley below. We will have some lunch there and people can explore at there leisure. This is a potluck style lunch so bring your favorite trail grub! There will be BBQ's, EZ ups, tables and I've even see someone cook crab up there! Nothing surprises me at this point so bring it on!!! There are always some areas to be explored in the area before heading back down to Bert's place and load back up. It's always good to have an idea of attendance so please let us know what your plans are if you haven't already. Cheers!!


----------



## cheeto

We'll be there for Friday evening and Saturday at least. Hopefully we can stay till Sunday.


----------



## sno-drifter

Thank you Mr. and Mrs. one on for setting this event up again. I made reservations for us and dog. Plan to bring Cat too.


----------



## JimVT

I plan on pulling in on Friday and we'll get the banner up so you can't miss the place.


----------



## Cidertom

JimVT said:


> get the banner up so you can't miss the place.



Yes please: I can hear the conversation now; " couldn't find you, were you east or west of the used snowcat sales lot?


----------



## turbinator62

I just made reservations for the 19th -21st. So we'll be there.
We have 2-1/2 feet of snow at our cabin already. Should be lots at the Jamboree!


----------



## Mill666er

Drove through town Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Tye one on

Hey Cats and Kittens it been dumping in Derby Canyon! I think we should have great coverage this year for the Jamboree, knock on a cool wood tucker trophy made by Jinn of course. With snow like this it could present a few issues we didn't have to contend with last year like down trees and avalanche danger, go figure.... We will have lots of options out of Eagle Creek that will be safe but may be a fair amount of work and time so be prepared wait for some tree removal and the occasional  stuck cat in the road. Won't be a Tucker, Ehhemmm you know who you are! Bring a chain and a beer for me, I'm not getting out to hook you up! 

Some of you may be familiar and some not but we have a special guest this year.....The Yetti. Yes you heard me right, the Yetti has a new owner this year and will be on the trail with us. The new owner, formerly known as Iron Goat, has been painstakingly going over it to make sure it is in its finest form for the Jamboree. If you haven't seen this machine you really need to come check it out. As usual Jinn and her side kick Scott (or maybe that's the other way around) will be there with some Tucker creations from the past and all the stories to go with. Our snow trac best in show from two years ago will be there again this year, may still have a dent from last year but never the less. The Turbonator has said he will be bringing His cat out....I'll bet he will have some new fancy gadget on his cat and some hot adult beverages with him as well. Jim Vt will be there with the newest plushest cat I've ever been in and I know he is always good for giving a ride in his heated cab if there is a break down along the way! In closing I will add, Nixon needs to be there and I don't have a commitment from him yet. If you have anything we can use to bribe him with please feel free. I don't think nude photos will work so get something good like reveal he is a Russian spy or something really juicy. Not to mention Nixon, you need to help me finish that bottle of Russian gasoline you have me! These are only a few of the great people that make up Snow Cat Jamboree. 

More updates to come, Cheers!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

like Nikson's love cat ( child ) ?

how about getting that guy-formerly known as Boggie to show up?

all in all, going to be a great event, and from what I hear, there is going to be a lots and lots of sno cats coming this year, Nick always does a wonderful job of making everything come together at the very last minute, and yes, get him a beer, Grouser Beer!

fyi, it is the other way around, i am the side kick to scott's three tucker circus.


----------



## sno-drifter

Don't you go out there, Mr. One On, and cut the trees out. That is part of the adventure. I will bring a chain saw if some one can show me how to use it. Can't wait to see the Yetti. Generally, I kick to the front. It just wood not be right if Nixson is not there. Pack your bags Nikson, you are going on a guilt trip.


----------



## JimVT

sno-drifter we all know that your hands have been on many saws. 
I nominate you for faller/cutter/bucker /chocker setter and yarder and your side kick pontoon princess in charge of limb removal.
we don't want any of those orange rigs to get scratched.
jim


----------



## loggah

Timberbeast in a tucker !! Make it exciting just bring a crosscut and an axe!


----------



## savetrax

We decided not to wait for the jamboree to get out and have some fun in the sun.


----------



## Cidertom

Nothing beats det-cord for trees, sorry I won't be there.


----------



## Helmsman38

savetrax said:


> We decided not to wait for the jamboree to get out and have some fun in the sun.



DANG THAT LOOKS FUN


----------



## Knocker of rocks

savetrax said:


> We decided not to wait for the jamboree to get out and have some fun in the sun.



Off the Finney creek road?  Or Ilabot?


----------



## savetrax

That's up off of some private land we were asked to go survey and assess winter damage


----------



## Nikson

On a guilt trip I've packed... (((


----------



## Helmsman38

Great to hear ! It wouldn't be the same without you


----------



## Helmsman38

Here is a link to the WA Snotel site for those that haven't seen it.

http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/...cs142p2_046350

Aaron posted this from last year !


----------



## JimVT

I just called the hotel in Leavenworth. it got 12" more last night. about 2.5 ft total the hotel said


----------



## 4TrackCat

Things always seem to work out...  Looking forward to Leavenworth! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sno-drifter

4TrackCat said:


> Things always seem to work out... Looking forward to Leavenworth!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



What ever happened to that AJ guy? Also looking to Leavenworth.


----------



## 4TrackCat

I heard he was diagnosed with a severe case of pontoonitis and was headed off to see the wizard for a cure......... [emoji40]


----------



## JimVT

or he happened to stand in front of a running KT7 cristy


----------



## Pontoon Princess

4TrackCat said:


> I heard he was diagnosed with a severe case of pontoonitis and was headed off to see the wizard for a cure......... [emoji40]



sounds serious.


----------



## 4TrackCat

As I understand it, it's Very contagious.........


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sounds like you are being rushed to see the wizard as you post, must be quite serious, and it does not stop at one


----------



## sno-drifter

Pontoon Princess said:


> sounds like you are being rushed to see the wizard as you post, must be quite serious, and it does not stop at one



To Mr. and Mrs. Track Cat, for heavens sake, don't look behind the curtain! You might see the Wizard pulling the levers.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

cured


----------



## 4TrackCat

An absolutely wonderful day. The illness is cured and my orange spots have filled in nicely. Never felt better.


----------



## JimVT

my group of two cats should be pulling in to the Leavenworth on Thursday noon.
one snow trac and pb canyon.
jim


----------



## 4TrackCat

Looks like the snow has piled up quite nicely in Leavenworth. The plow pile along the sidewalk is pretty tall and may impede the view of all the cats which is a fantastic problem to have. Are there any plans to blade that down a bit for more visibility?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

not a problem for Tucker Sno-Cats, just run them up and on top of the piles of sno, like king of the mountain, gosh, that is right, they are the king of the mountains

going to be a fabulous gathering, lots of new owners, new machines, new friends, and a new sheriff


tucker scouts


----------



## DAVENET

4TrackCat said:


> An absolutely wonderful day. The illness is cured and my orange spots have filled in nicely. Never felt better.



So . . . . Are you going to post up a picture (or ten) or are we going to have to wait until next month?


----------



## 4TrackCat

While not a very good picture, you can clearly see my Tucker orange spots have filled in quite nicely. [emoji106]


----------



## DAVENET

That’s a miraculous recovery!


----------



## 4TrackCat

I don't have any pics of our own yet, but here is one of it taken prior to me. This will be our first Tucker and we will have it at the jamboree. Its a 1969 544.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

they look good in orange


----------



## SnowTrac Wannabe

Hi all!

I'm brand new here (really new - this morning), and I feel I must disclose that I do not own - nor have I ever owned - a snow cat. That having been said, I'm coming to the Jamboree! Me and my wife are reserved in at Leavenworth for a couple of those days - and my mission is to convince her that we NEED one of these (not enough time left to just WANT - life is short).

In any case, I'm looking forward to hearing from people who observe the behavior of these snow cat beasts in their natural habitat. Maybe if I'm really polite I'll even get to climb in one and look through the windshield.

Hope to see you there!
-Bob M-


----------



## 4TrackCat

Welcome Bob! You've come to the right place. Now Hang On!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you are most welcome ride with me, very smart, "need", because, life is too short for wants,
besides, you should know what a real sno-cat is, TUCKER, all others are............


----------



## sno-drifter

Welcome to the sane side of life Mr. and Mrs. Wannabe. Personally, I do not own one but my wife has more than one. I am sure that among all the cats there, you will be able to find a ride.


----------



## cheeto

SnowTrac Wannabe said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm brand new here (really new - this morning), and I feel I must disclose that I do not own - nor have I ever owned - a snow cat. That having been said, I'm coming to the Jamboree!.... Maybe if I'm really polite I'll even get to climb in one and look through the windshield.
> 
> ...



Welcome Bob! I was in exactly the same situation in 2013. I literally just showed up (with some heads up first) and the group there that year was some of the nicest people I've ever met. I got passenger seat time in 3 different types of cats that day and it's looking like the styles are going to be even more widespread this year.


----------



## SnowTrac Wannabe

Well, I expect this will be a grand adventure! Thanks to all for responding so quick.

-Bob M; aka Wannabe-


----------



## 300 H and H

Pontoon Princess said:


> you should know what a real sno-cat is, TUCKER, all others are............




 I can see we're going to have to have a talk about that.... 

 Depends on what your doing I'd say.. 

 They definitely have their place, I do agree.  

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

SnowTrac Wannabe said:


> Well, I expect this will be a grand adventure! Thanks to all for responding so quick.
> 
> -Bob M; aka Wannabe-



Bob,

Welcome aboard ! Leavenworth is a great place to hook up with all the vintage snow cats and operators .his year is going to be a great one with all the snow the area is receiving.


----------



## sno-drifter

I don't mind the reference to vintage sno-cats, but vintage operators? Your day will come.


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> I can see we're going to have to have a talk about that....
> 
> Depends on what your doing I'd say..
> 
> They definitely have their place, I do agree.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Wow ! Guess that means your going to show up for the Snow Cat Jamboree to have that talk !:big grin:  Hope to see you there


----------



## Helmsman38

sno-drifter said:


> I don't mind the reference to vintage sno-cats, but vintage operators? Your day will come.



Did you just single yourself out ?


----------



## 4TrackCat

The local snowmobile club had its annual family playday on Mt Baker yesterday.  With all the gear to haul, it sure was nice for Mr. Prez to bring out his Thiokol and make light work of it all. It hadn't been out since Timberline and purred like a kitten. The rear deck also doubled as a cooking platform for the large grill. Hope to see it at the jamboree!


----------



## mlang2005

looks just like a thiokol I sold about ten years ago.


----------



## JimVT

I have done the same for our club  but my insurance got dropped and haven't found any yet that is good.  so it looks like they may be using other means this year.





i'm counting the days till our jamboree feb 19


----------



## cheeto

How do you keep those sleds from trying to pass you on that 12% downhill?


----------



## JimVT

I didn't have much trouble on that trip. I did speed up when they started catching up to the tracks. I could have set a speed record for me that day.
one heaver load on a very steep incline we put a snowmobile on the back and put it in reverse. that one had a large bbq on skis and toboggans.

25 days till Leavenworth jamboree.


----------



## Helmsman38

Please excuse a few of the photos in this they won't mean anything to anyone but myself. I made the video for my wife. 
If you like it you might enjoy making the trip to Leavenworth WA the weekend of Feb 19th.

https://www.facebook.com/898710683545614/videos/936684593081556/


----------



## NE-Iowa

Good Evening Everyone,

My name is Frederique. I am in NE Iowa. I am new to this forum. You probably heard this story often but I had the Matchbox Snow Trac as a kid and that started a fascination with SnowCats in General. The Jamboree sounds like it could be a fun event to attend and meet folks with the same interest. Sadly not yet an owner but hoping to change that in the near future!
I wanted to see if some of you could tell me more about the event, will it be worth attending for a non owner? Places to stay etc. 
I thank you all in advance for your input.

Cheers.

Frederique B.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

YES YES YES, come out to a Jamboree, one, two, or take in all three, you will meet great people, see a wide variety of machines, including the toy snow-tracs,  more than one person will be happy to have you ride along (quite sure they tell how wonderful their sno-cat is, and why you should buy one just like it ), and the stories, alone, would make the trip to Jamboree, well worth you coming ............

clowder - michigan, first weekend in february 

leavenworth - washington, third weekend in february

timberline - mt hood, oregon, first weekend in may


----------



## Cidertom

Thanks for the video.  I think that is the first posted pix from last years oops. At least the first I've seen.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Unfortunately, I believe you are correct Cidertom. Only pics that I have seen too. I suspect that guy still owes you and your wife a nice dinner or two.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Northcoast

The video is just what I needed today! Got me off the fence about going back to Timberline.  thanks!


----------



## sno-drifter

NE-Iowa said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> My name is Frederique. I am in NE Iowa. I am new to this forum. You probably heard this story often but I had the Matchbox Snow Trac as a kid and that started a fascination with SnowCats in General. The Jamboree sounds like it could be a fun event to attend and meet folks with the same interest. Sadly not yet an owner but hoping to change that in the near future!
> I wanted to see if some of you could tell me more about the event, will it be worth attending for a non owner? Places to stay etc.
> I thank you all in advance for your input.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Frederique B.



Welcome to the addiction Frederique. The Leavenworth WA Jamboree is Feb 18-21. Thurs and Fri the machines will be at the motor inn and many lies are told among the owners and those interested. Saturday is the running of the cats and you can use the first lie telling days to find a place in a cat if you want to see them in their natural habitat. Here is the contact info for the inn: http://www.derritterhof.com/ Be sure to tell them that you are with the snowcat jamboree for a discounted price. If they are full there are many nice places to stay in Leavenworth.


----------



## NE-Iowa

Pontoon Princess said:


> YES YES YES, come out to a Jamboree, one, two, or take in all three, you will meet great people, see a wide variety of machines, including the toy snow-tracs,  more than one person will be happy to have you ride along (quite sure they tell how wonderful their sno-cat is, and why you should buy one just like it ), and the stories, alone, would make the trip to Jamboree, well worth you coming ............
> 
> clowder - michigan, first weekend in february
> 
> leavenworth - washington, third weekend in february
> 
> timberline - mt hood, oregon, first weekend in may


Thank you for your kind words and encouragement . My partner and myself are hoping to make it happen.
Cheers.
Frederique B.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NE-Iowa

sno-drifter said:


> Welcome to the addiction Frederique. The Leavenworth WA Jamboree is Feb 18-21. Thurs and Fri the machines will be at the motor inn and many lies are told among the owners and those interested. Saturday is the running of the cats and you can use the first lie telling days to find a place in a cat if you want to see them in their natural habitat. Here is the contact info for the inn: http://www.derritterhof.com/ Be sure to tell them that you are with the snowcat jamboree for a discounted price. If they are full there are many nice places to stay in Leavenworth.


Thank you for the recommendation. The town looks really cool. My partner and myself are hoping to make it happen!

Cheers.
Frederique B.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVENET

You could even hit one in two weeks:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=72050


----------



## NE-Iowa

I will certainly try!

Frederique B. 


DAVENET said:


> You could even hit one in two weeks:
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=72050


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

Y'all should have plenty of snow.  There is presently about 3' in 11worth, and although we are headed for a warm/wet stretch this week it's not going to melt all this snow in 3 weeks.

I know that this should go on "for sale" thread, but this is not something I want to ship so I am seeing if anyone coming to 11worth is interested.  It came with my cat but I took it off because I never used it and it got in way of snow removal.  New version is here: 

http://www.locatorsandsupplies.com/items/SBM-SB101CLT401.asp

Don't be alarmed at price for new one, version I have is older and is not remote control.  I'm thinking around $125.  If anybody is interested PM me for details.


----------



## NE-Iowa

Ok, Reservation at the Der Ritterhof is now made. Thank you to sno-drifter, Pontoon Princess and Kristi KT7 for the recommendations. I just need an offer on a snowcat ride now 
Looking forward to see to see and meet everyone.

Cheers.
Frederique B.


----------



## savetrax

You got it thoikol 601 or the 1202


----------



## NE-Iowa

That's awesome! Thanks. Super psyched. I am new to this so I'll be happy with either! They both look wicked Bad A$$

Thanks again.

Frederique B.


savetrax said:


> You got it thoikol 601 or the 1202


----------



## Pontoon Princess

plans are coming together to bring the timberline tucker to 11worth, first outing, looking like the jamboree is coming together nicely with lots and lots of sno cats,


----------



## 4TrackCat

That is a work of art! Such nice work.  Leavenworth will be one for the books!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NE-Iowa

Flying to Seattle on Thursday. How long of a drive to 11worth and is a 4x4 a must to get there or a regular rental would do?

I was thinking getting there on Friday morning. Any input would be appreciated.

Frederique B.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Depending which route you choose, the distance is approximately 2.5 hrs driving from SeaTac airport to Leavenworth.  My guess would be that 4x4 will not be necessary, but you never know what curve balls mother nature has in store. If it were me, I'd reserve a 2wd. Just my opinion though. You can always check pass conditions when you arrive and adjust as necessary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmsman38

Pontoon Princess said:


> plans are coming together to bring the timberline tucker to 11worth, first outing, looking like the jamboree is coming together nicely with lots and lots of sno cats,




Nice work what a beautiful machine. Im going to come just to see that Tucker if I'm up and running or not.


----------



## JimVT

NE-Iowa said:


> Flying to Seattle on Thursday. How long of a drive to 11worth and is a 4x4 a must to get there or a regular rental would do?
> 
> I was thinking getting there on Friday morning. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Frederique B.



Wenatchee airport is much closer. 30 min drive.
jim


----------



## JimVT




----------



## NE-Iowa

JimVT said:


> Wenatchee airport is much closer. 30 min drive.
> jim


Are there car rentals available at Wenatchee?

Thanks.

FB


----------



## Mill666er

NE-Iowa said:


> Are there car rentals available at Wenatchee?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> FB




Very few and the only way to fly into Wenatchee is through Seattle or Spokane. I would stick to Seattle but maybe take the more scenic route over highway 2 right into Leavenworth if the weather is good if not then I-90.


----------



## DAVENET

Are any of your rigs back in service yet?


----------



## Mill666er

DAVENET said:


> Are any of your rigs back in service yet?




Not yet but I just requested a week of vacation to get one of them back in the snow. Might have to bail on the pontoons and punch some holes in 4 more belts for the 542.


----------



## Nikson

Life's duties are calling, seems like I wont be able to make it!!!

Hope everyone shares and takes a lot of pictures!


----------



## Tye one on

Boo! Hiss!


----------



## Logger1965

OK it's done I've made my reservations I will be there this year with the big orange toy!!!!


----------



## PJL

Good news,  I asked and was given the okay to bring our cat over on Friday for the day.  Save me a spot in the parking lot!


----------



## Helmsman38

Nikson said:


> Life's duties are calling, seems like I wont be able to make it!!!
> 
> Hope everyone shares and takes a lot of pictures!



It won't be the same without you


----------



## JimVT

I enjoyed your company. last years photo with you in the center warming up in my cat.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

nikson nikson nikson...


ah geez, just not same without you, can you feel the love? why don't you put some fuel in your private jet and come up for the day, we could pass the hat, and help pay for a gallon or two, that settles it, we will see you at jamboree


----------



## sno-drifter

I thought you had already packed your bags for the guilt trip? How can you pass this up?


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

NE-Iowa said:


> Flying to Seattle on Thursday. How long of a drive to 11worth and is a 4x4 a must to get there or a regular rental would do?
> 
> I was thinking getting there on Friday morning. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Frederique B.



2WD should be OK, but WSDOT has been very quick to pull the trigger on "chains required" for 2WD on passes this year, so check weather for both going and coming.  If you go via I-90 and 97 you go over 2 passes, Snoqualmie and Blewett, if you go via I 405, 522, and US 2 you go over Stevens.  
This site has everything you need: http://www.atmos.washington.edu/data/
To check current pass conditions and restrictions scroll down to WSDOT Pass Reports for a map with an interactive map of all the passes.  For weather scroll down to zone forecast for Western Washington, and in that scroll down to Cascades of Snohomish and King Counties for a 7 day forecast.  If there is a "winter weather advisory" or a "winter storm watch or warning" they may well be requiring chains on  2WDs.  You can also get to Northwest Weather and Avalanche Center from this site which has better forecasts for passes, but only one day in advance.  If you are going directly to airport from Leavenworth on Sunday best not to take US2 cause most of it is 2 lane and it gets backed up with ski traffic (97 is also 2 lane but it doesn't have a ski area or any stoplights).


----------



## JimVT

what is your arrival time Thursday? 
someone may be heading that way about the same time.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> I enjoyed your company. last years photo with you in the center warming up in my cat.




With all the interested cat buyers coming to this event it's too bad someone else can't tow Nikon's cat to the event for the possible sale. Just saying ya know !


----------



## JimVT

JimVT said:


> what is your arrival time Thursday?
> someone may be heading that way about the same time.
> jim



the dot has cameras on both passes.http://www.wsdot.com/traffic/passes/snoqualmie/


----------



## Pontoon Princess

has anyone heard if Mr.prez is coming ?


----------



## 4TrackCat

We were on our way home from Tuckerville today with the new addition and as we passed by Lynnwood Washington on I-5 we spotted another awesome looking Tucker. We exchanged a "thumbs up" does anybody recognize these folks and know if they've been invited to the  jamboree? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4TrackCat

We saw that they pulled off at the rest area and decided to follow them in and get a closer look at their cat. Glad to hear they are joining the Leavenworth jamboree.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you meet such nice folks with tuckers, life is better with a tucker sno-cat, this is another of those famous tucker moments...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


>




I see your jamboree sticker, and raise you a jamboree hat


----------



## Mr.prez

Will be in town sometime on Friday. Montana this weekend snowmobile  and snowcat'n Leavenworth next weekend life is good.


----------



## JimVT

Mr.prez said:


> Will be in town sometime on Friday. Montana this weekend snowmobile  and snowcat'n Leavenworth next weekend life is good.


i'm doing my playing after Leavenworth up in the Okanogan area. 

one week to go!
jim


----------



## j farm

Wish I could make it up there. Had such a great time at Timberline last April, great group of people and sno cats.


----------



## Tye one on

Anybody here part of the recent trip to Blewett pass? I saw a post on here recently and can't find it now.


----------



## 4TrackCat

In preparation for Leavenworth, we finally had an opportunity to do test run on the snow at Mt. Baker. Other than a slight hydraulic cylinder leak, it was very successful. Trailer is loaded and we plan to arrive on Friday.











https://vimeo.com/155300028

https://vimeo.com/155300093


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fabulous, how does it feel to run a real sno cat, and have all four on the sno? looks great!


----------



## Tye one on

We are less than a week away! I made a trip out to Leavenworth this weekend and it sounds like we have a good turn out so far based on hotel reservations. As you are all aware our snow has been slowly dwindling over the last month, Mother Nature is such a bitch!!! Bert's place at Eagle Creek is gonna be a no go this year because logging activity has turned the road out to Derby into mud and muck. I made a trip to our local watering hole "Headwaters Pub" and talked with a few old boys there about another option for us that would have snow on it for next weekend. We scouted an area North of lake Wenatchee that will give us more than enough room to stretch our Cat's legs and (weather permitting) give us some great views of the valley. It's a little further drive than Bert's place but much better road to get there so will probably be a wash time wise.

The Breakfast Saturday morning will be at 7:30, tickets for the buffet will be sold to you at check in. If your not staying at the hotel I will have extra tickets I can sell you before hand. I will have maps printed with directions to the trail head to hand out prior to us leaving the parking lot in the morning. Parking is going to be somewhat of an issue at the trail head so we will need to all work together to get everyone in and unloaded in some sort of organized chaos.

If you get there Thursday or Friday at a reasonable time it would be great if you would unload your cat and park it in the lot for the public to view on Friday. I'm coming in Thursday and will be somewhere close by (probably in a bar) if you need anything or have any questions. 

Call or text (360) 507-2737


----------



## JimVT

we  need some of the chowder snow on our side of the mountains. bummer about the logging . 
i'll get in Thursday and put up the banner and see what the locals say.    
jim


----------



## Logger1965

I was wondering about the road up Eagle Creek.  I know the outfit logging up there friend of mine runs loader for one of the crews working there and he said the road was bad, no sure why the USFS let them go as far as they had with the mud. I worked up above Lake Wenatchee on the fire break this summer, could be some good areas up there. And yes the Headwaters is an excellent place to get refreshed!!!  I will be in Leavenworth Thursday also if you need a hand with anything(white Dodge with Tucker 2000 riding on it)
(509) 951-8849

Leon


----------



## Tye one on

Ya, total bummer they are up there this time of year. It has completely ruined the road access into that country with the heavy truck traffic on that old road. I found some good country above the lake that will do just fine for a run and place to set up for food and adult beverages for the afternoon. Cheers!


----------



## savetrax

With I would have seen the one on's post sooner but I went up to Burt's place today hopping to snowmobile our route for next weekend maybe complete the full loop. I thought maybe I would find a few trees to cut out of the road but instead I found this.  The mud was deep enough I was dragging the differential.

I'm glad to here we have a backup plan! 
Thank you to (Tye One On)
From everyone


----------



## Logger1965

Yeah the guys I know working up there said it got worse today.  So was wondering should I leave blade on my cat or pull it off?? Any ideas?
Leon


----------



## Tye one on

I have an alternative route out of the plain area. We won't be going to Bert's, either way you shouldn't need a blade.


----------



## Logger1965

OK blade will be off see ya Thursday


----------



## Cidertom

The tucker crowd shouldn't mind the mud.  This one passed me this evening, it had so much mud it was hard seeing the boggie mounts.


----------



## JimVT

Logger1965 said:


> OK blade will be off see ya Thursday



snow is usually pushed in the cat viewing lot for ramps or whatever . I or one of the others can handle it.
photo of one of the previously years


----------



## Logger1965

Changed my mind it isn't worth the headache to pull my blade off so we will be able to dress up parking lot if need be. I should land in Leavenworth around noon Thursday.

Leon


----------



## cheeto

The work on our machine won't be done in time so we have to cancel. 
 We have a room with a queen bed reserved for Friday and Saturday at Der Ritterhof. If somebody else needs that room let me know ASAP, I'll be canceling the reservation this evening.


----------



## Oilcanman

Sure hope you all find great snow as I look forward to lots of pictures.


----------



## Logger1965

Cheeto, What do you need to get done?  If your're in Spokane I could come help out not that far away
Leon


----------



## cheeto

I appreciate the offer. It's out of our hands...shop sent window frame parts to powdercoat today. Not likely to be back in time to hit the road Friday.


----------



## savetrax

Cheeto you should still come, I'm sure you will find several seats open for you to ride along. I for one have available space.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

cheeto said:


> I appreciate the offer. It's out of our hands...shop sent window frame parts to powdercoat today. Not likely to be back in time to hit the road Friday.




who needs stink'n windows ah heck, load up yer sno cat and head on over, more the merrier, nothing like herding cats


----------



## cheeto

Pontoon Princess said:


> who needs stink'n windows ah ...



I'd man up and do it but my co-pilot disagrees. Apparently the plan has already changed to us going "rummaging" this weekend to work on some "barnwood projects".

I made it to the first Snowcat Jamboree...maybe it'll be like a class reunion where I get over there every 5 years.


----------



## savetrax

Well we had a seat for you the first year and will keep two open this year just in case you are able to convince your copilot to ride in coach.


----------



## cheeto

Yes, I was lucky enough to get to ride in 3 separate cats the first year. Very thankful to you all for that and the current offers. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Track Addict

How are things in the Pacific Northwest?  Have to be some cats there by now??

Send some pics and video when you can.


----------



## NE-Iowa

Track Addict said:


> How are things in the Pacific Northwest?  Have to be some cats there by now??
> 
> Send some pics and video when you can.




Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## NE-Iowa

Highway 2 to Leavenworth is probably one of the most scenic drives I have experienced in a while. Truly EPIC!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tye one on

Filling in nicely, must be 15 in the lot so far!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jamboree 11worth style


----------



## NE-Iowa

Pontoon Princess said:


> jamboree 11worth style


Nicely done Jamborees! Amazing gathering with amazing people and Awesome machines!
#EPIC

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmsman38

21 cats and counting. Not everyone is fitting in the parking lot today


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The KT-7 is actually in the snow


----------



## Track Addict

Nice work everybody.  Jealous.


----------



## redsqwrl

Pontoon Princess said:


> who needs stink'n windows ah heck, load up yer sno cat and head on over, more the merrier, nothing like herding cats



you west coasters aren't going soft on us are you.... the clowder folks went with out doors and no heat....

windows?  totally optional! 

dig in...


----------



## Mother Tucker

Sorry I wasn't ready for this weekend. Had a pontoon lower guide plate peel on us in shakedown 2 weeks ago. Will be there for next year. Have a GREAT time.


----------



## redsqwrl

speaking of sasquatch,, getting snow shadow on film is hard to do... He sparkles in the sunlight......


----------



## 4TrackCat

Here's some pics of a few of the cats. Excellent turnout this year. Many more cats coming in.


----------



## PJL

I had a great time and enjoyed meeting you folks and your snow cats.  My trip home was uneventful.  Hope to see you next year.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Booked in at Der Ritterhof for tonight. Hope to meet some  people who speak cat.


----------



## Oilcanman

Mother Tucker said:


> Booked in at Der Ritterhof for tonight. Hope to meet some people who speak cat.



Your a lucky Cat to be down there, get lots of pictures


----------



## PJL

Leave now and you will be there in time for dinner.


----------



## Oilcanman

Working on the Honey do list.  Was in Leavenworth 2 times this summer wish I could live there.


----------



## Cidertom

Thanks for all the pictures.  Hope someday the planets align and I can make it.  
Cidertom


----------



## 4TrackCat

After a soggy evening, we woke up to blue skies for the run up the mountain.  Everyone got up early to defrost and load up the remaining cats before breakfast. https://vimeo.com/156159349


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dave

Thank you too all that made it happen.  Good time and good ride.


----------



## turbinator62

This is what you missed if you didn't make it.


----------



## Helmsman38

Whoops


----------



## Logger1965

Hey everyone had a great time and will be there again. Saw a lot of neat cats and met a bunch of great people, well almost all, there was that one "numb nuts" and you know who you are!!!!


----------



## Tye one on

I know who I am! You'll always be numb nuts to me after Marco interrupted your quite time......and you know what I mean. Great group of people as always at this Jamboee. New friendships built at this event that keep me eager to organize it every year. I will have more pictures and video to come in the next few days. Cheers!


----------



## Logger1965

NO pictures NO Proof!!!! Kinda like me actually seeing the KT-7 moving across the snow under it's  own power  Really really it's true seen it with me own eyes!!


----------



## Tye one on

Tye one on said:


> I have an alternative route out of the plain area. We won't be going to Bert's, either way you shouldn't need a blade.



This quote made me laugh..... This would have been true other than the fact that you needed your blade and you needed to be near the front. Well we got one part right! Just not the part that mattered. ??


----------



## 4TrackCat

I'm still chuckling....

"LOOKOUT!.... Your tracks are movin!"  - Logger1965

We had an awesome team effort to get the mighty Tucker pontoon repaired for the decent back down the mountain. Just as we completed the repair and began to ease the machine off the blocks to make sure everything was working ok, I hear this yell from the peanut gallery. Lookout!, your tracks are moving!. I slammed on the brakes thinking there was a serious issue and looked up to see Logger1965's big grin.  Good stuff!

Hopefully someone has some pics of the ordeal. I was too busy to take em.



Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tye one on

Funny guy that "numb nuts" is isn't he?! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Cidertom

I shouldn't be the one to post, but I will.  After last years Jamboree 'event' the flat tires at Meow, and what sounds like this years jamboree, perhaps we should band together and buy this for our outings...

http://roseburg.craigslist.org/hvo/5450371111.html

a little wider track, and a roll-back in place of the dump bed...


----------



## Helmsman38

Great people all in the same place with the same passion at different speeds and directions and getting along. People really pulled together and reached out to each other. 

Does anyone have a story of a breakdown on the way home ?

I know Bruce Larkin had to replace all his trailer leaf springs on the way to Leavenworth.  Great to see you again Bruce, hope Manson treated you well on the way home.


----------



## Helmsman38

You know who you are ~ your not in the photo and you didn't bring your cat  See you all in McCall ID 2017.


----------



## Helmsman38

Cidertom said:


> I shouldn't be the one to post, but I will.  After last years Jamboree 'event' the flat tires at Meow, and what sounds like this years jamboree, perhaps we should band together and buy this for our outings...
> 
> http://roseburg.craigslist.org/hvo/5450371111.html
> 
> a little wider track, and a roll-back in place of the dump bed...




That might have been handy to load the Kristi


----------



## Nikson

Kristi KT7 said:


> With all the interested cat buyers coming to this event it's too bad someone else can't tow Nikon's cat to the event for the possible sale. Just saying ya know !



Its all good... I'm humbly waiting for the answer from above!


----------



## Nikson

I had NO doubt that it would be another success (event)... 

I'm anxious to see how the May event will turn out at Mt.Hood...

Thanks to all for sharing pictures!


----------



## SnowTrac Wannabe

'twas a Grand Adventure! Thanks to one and all for the hospitality. To paraphrase that famous sheriff from Jaws: "I think we're gonna' need a bigger cat..".

All I can say is, Whoa!


----------



## 4TrackCat

I attempted to crop in and lighten up some of the faces from the group shot above. Didn't have too much success, but here's the outcome. Thanks to Kristi KT-7 for remembering to get us all together for a photo. Otherwise, we would have likely missed the opportunity.


----------



## DAVENET

Looked like a nice turnout and ride to an awesome looking location. 

One question- is this a mechanical demon exorcism being performed ??


----------



## DAVENET

Queen of the Hill?


----------



## savetrax

Great turn out and a lot of fun


----------



## pointy chops

We had a great time and are excited to do it again!


----------



## Cidertom

4TrackCat said:


> . Thanks to Kristi KT-7 for remembering to get us all together for a photo. Otherwise, we would have likely missed the opportunity.



That's the biggest thing we missed doing at the meow.


----------



## Tye one on

Sorry Marco but it must be done. I think I'll leave this right here.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Queen of the Hill?



YES,  surveying all in the land of TUCKER


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I want to know if the Kristi was able to use ts hydraulics to bounce the front end like low riders do


----------



## sno-drifter

A big Thank you to the Head Cat Herder.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Sure looks like you all had a blast. Thanks for the pics and I'll see you at Timberline.


----------



## JimVT




----------



## Mill666er




----------



## redsqwrl

HA!

Here it is!

Snow shadow in the WILD!


He has been seen at many a clowder but has never been captured on film.

Must be getting soft!!!

Well done


----------



## JimVT

MG]


----------



## JimVT

I threw a track Thursday before many people arrived. I was on the side of frozen mound of snow in the parking area . a twist as backing did it.
notice thee tires and sprocket on the wrong side of the edge guides.




because the sprocket was on the belt it made the track really tight.




with the help of some good strong people the track was broke and moved back.
track jack on top of the track.


----------



## cheeto

Looks like we missed a good time. 
My machine *still* isn't done. In all fairness to them I said there was no rush after missing the event. Plus the girlfriend was dragging me to every antique store within 100 miles. There was a magical find at one though...who has a red Sno Trac?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sure sounds like you had a fabulous time hitting every antique shop for miles around, everyone is jealous, lucky you, fyi, you did not miss much.


----------



## utahwilson

Pontoon Princess said:


> YES,  surveying all in the land of TUCKER



I think this would make a great Disney Movie.  We've seen Cars, Planes plenty of room for SNOWCATS!!! prowlers of the frozen north.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

write your own caption...


----------



## 4TrackCat

Diaper change?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like degrousing prep?

Throw some powdered sugar on them.


----------



## Mill666er

West Coast pontoon police caught a couple guys 1 grouser short. Heard they were headed East.


----------



## PJL

The fella on the left cited and released for public intoxication.  Obvious from the wet pants. 

Fella on the right was last seen running off with some parts swiped off of an orange four tracked cat.


----------



## loggah

I told you there was superglue on the back of this thing!!!!


----------



## Logger1965

Looks more like they are really trying hard to push start another NON-Tucker


----------



## sno-drifter

Come on buddy, push harder, we only have 2034 miles to go to the 2017 Clowder.


----------



## NE-Iowa

*A Huge Thank you to the Amazing People of 11Worth Snow Cat Jamboree 2016*

Albeit a little late, but I wanted to give a big Shout Out to all the wonderful people we got to meet in Leavenworth last week.

It has meant the world to both myself and my partner. Although there were some amazing machines at the event, the cherry on top was the kindness, hospitality and what I have no doubt would be some lifelong friendships.

So big thank you to every single attendee, starting with the big *Tucker Priestess*, Oops sorry I mean *Pontoon Princess*  
The Cat Herder and Ms Cat Herder. *#ThisSideOfTheMississippi* 
The Blue BadAss Thiokol Monster and the Ms. for the ride to the top. *#ChainsawHolster*
The Epitome of Badassery Orange Truck owner. *#EpitomeOfBadassery*
The Kristi Oracle for his cool machine regardless what anyone says! *#LoveShack*
The Paddy Wagon AKA. Vista Cruiser, *#CallingOnAAA*
The Snow Trac and its Epic Giant Dog. *#IthinkISawAhorseInYourSnowTrac*
The Der Ritterhof and the great accommodation. *#TheGiantSteelKnightOutsideMyWindowIsLookingAtMe*
The great town of Leavenwoth! *#IThoughtBavariaWasInGermany*
Truly Humbled and grateful to all of you. Thank you for a great outing! Hope our paths will cross again soon.

Below are links to a couple of Videos from My Perspective:

*Snow Cat Jamboree Leavenworth, WA 2016 Day 1 * https://youtu.be/0Pn57WyL-rU

*Snow Cat Jamboree Leavenworth, WA 2016 Day 2 * https://youtu.be/_665jhO8PZ8

*Snow Cat Jamboree Leavenworth, WA 2016. Calling on AAA at the top of the mountain * https://youtu.be/hukZgHtqbPM

*Snow Cat Jamboree Leavenworth, WA 2016. A Kisti kind of a situation * https://youtu.be/--N00M0HR8U

*Snow Cat Jamboree Leavenworth 2016. Epitome of Badassery * https://youtu.be/kfzc2Ik-zIM

*Snow Cat Jamboree Leavenworth, WA 2016. 11Worth to Seattle via Twin Peaks * https://youtu.be/25NZeFzMogc

*Seattle After Snow Cat Jamboree 2016 * https://youtu.be/Zy_GGpTuENA

*Seattle Signs 2016* https://youtu.be/JF0fCmg21oU

*Goodbye Washington* https://youtu.be/gwtnMZmmPyI


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Thanks for the videos, they were awesome


----------



## NE-Iowa

And now some Pics!


----------



## Cidertom

I've read about the cat, I respect the man, but I always knew Scott was a bit backward.


----------



## Tye one on

Not sure if this is gonna turn out but here is some drone footage.https://vimeo.com/157093476


----------



## Northcoast

Drones have changed everything! Very cool.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

where  are the blow up dolls that Allen used to display with his kt-7


----------



## DAVENET

What was the final cat count this year?


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like you all had a great time.  Drone video is very cool. 

How many miles you think the cats drove on the trail?

Does Scott's Siamese Cat take put on miles one direction then take them off the other?


----------



## Mill666er

I didn't count but the number I herd was 25 cats. Roughly 6 miles to the lookout and 6 1/2 back for me since I had to drive an extra 1/2 on the pavement to get to my trailer.


----------



## pointy chops

My Machine said eight miles each way and I heard 21 cats. Guess we might have to pull some averages!


----------



## sno-drifter

Track Addict said:


> Does Scott's Siamese Cat take put on miles one direction then take them off the other?




 Maybe I have been in the woods too long, but no one likes a smart adz. Loggah will back me up on this.


----------



## Track Addict

It's kind of like when a girl hit you in school.  Means they like you.


----------



## turbinator62

Pontoon Princess said:


> YES, surveying all in the land of TUCKER



They give Tucker in Australia too!


----------



## Tye one on

Summer is coming to a close and we are all getting the itch for snow right???
Ok maybe not all of us.... At any rate here is the plan for the Jamboree this year. The decision has been made to direct people to the McCallin all Cats event in Idaho. Both events would land near the same weekend, if people have to pick one I feel the McCall event should not be missed. There is a link to it on the Forums "McCallin All Cats 2017", if you don't already know about it you should definitely familiarize yourself with it. Hope to see ya all there, Cheers!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Greetings from Leavenworth, Wa., fyi, the snow is great...


----------



## Mill666er

Pontoon Princess said:


> Greetings from Leavenworth, Wa., fyi, the snow is great...





I don't see any room left on the trailer for the kitten or is there another trip planned?


----------



## sno-drifter

Mill666er said:


> I don't see any room left on the trailer for the kitten or is there another trip planned?



BINGO!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Bingo, even a kitten or 2, were found hiding in Leavenworth...


----------



## DAVENET

What's up with the front of the 423?  Is it pitched down or just an illusion?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> What's up with the front of the 423?  Is it pitched down or just an illusion?


Pretty kewl, huh... these old tuckers have a story to tell. and quite the story they tell.


----------



## DAVENET

Yeah, but it would be kewler with a picture(s) !!


----------



## JimVT

DAVENET said:


> Yeah, but it would be kewler with a picture(s) !!



pulled my stuck tractor. is that good enough?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Yeah, but it would be kewler with a picture(s) !!



Mr. Net, 

putting together a tucker sno cat spotters guide with LOTS of pictures, large print...will be published later this year...

and they all lived happily, ever after...


----------



## Tye one on

Hi all! Hope the season is treating you well so far and snow filling in for you wherever your located. I’ve had several inquiries about the Leavenworth event so thought I’d better address it.  At this point there has been little interest because of the McCall event and the Cats Meow the last couple years. Snow seams much more predictable and bigger crowds to pull from because of their locations. Vintage Bike and Pontoon Princess put on some events that are second to none and shouldn’t be missed if your a crazy Sno-Cat person like myself. Unfortunately our time is at a premium with business and some traveling this year so planning something  is out of the question for me but am open to assisting someone if they would like to run with the torch. I️ do plan on one or two day trips and even a possible overnighter out of the Leavenworth/Plain area and will post dates and locations when the time gets closer if there is anyone interested in making the trip over and joining us. Please feel free to post info here if you have plans as well in the area that we could join in on the fun.  Cheers!!


----------

